# National/Expat modesty



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

gulfnews : Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy

Surprised that no one has said anything about this.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why do people feel the need to prove a point in another country where they are the guest..?

Nobody wears bikini's in american or british malls either sooo wtf!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Most malls in Dubai display signs asking shoppers to wear respectful clothing. A Levantine Arab shopkeeper at Dubai Mall said she was "sick" of seeing people dressed "inappropriately" walking around the mall without being reprimanded. "And this doesn't only apply to women, by the way. I regularly see *men in hot pants *walking around the mall and no one says anything to them either," she said.


This is so funny because (1) Women from the Levant region in general dress just as inappropriately at the malls and (2) Men in Hot pants.....why do I miss all the fun? Now I'm going to have Richard Simmons' image stuck in my head all day long!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The accusation of stripping to a bikini was a lie (surprise, surprise), and the "indecent" woman was not charged because of that.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This is so funny because (1) Women from the Levant region in general dress just as inappropriately at the mallsQUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > This is so funny because (1) Women from the Levant region in general dress just as inappropriately at the mallsQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> Why do people feel the need to prove a point in another country where they are the guest..?
> 
> Nobody wears bikini's in american or british malls either sooo wtf!


The Sun had a photo of her (no it wasn't on Page 3 ) in her shopping outfit. It looked like she had a swimsuit, rather than a bikini, under a transparent top.

My point being not that therefore it's ok, but that there are enough conflicting reports around, it's hard to know what really happened.

But I do agree, if reporters focus on someone wearing a bikini in a shopping mall as an example of how strict and unfriendly Dubai is, then it is the wrong example to pick. It is clear to me anytime I visit a shopping mall that quite the opposite is the case. Dubai is very tolerant of western dress sense.

And even if she really was locked up for 3 days, I think that is very much the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> gulfnews : Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy
> 
> Surprised that no one has said anything about this.


If there had of been a photo of her in a bikini I probably would have noticed the article in the paper


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

hahahh ace stewart


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd never walk round a mall here in a bikini/ swimming cossie, even with a see thru top over it. (Too cold anyway with the a/c), I can't believe how stupid these visitors are sometimes. However inconvenient or stupid they might think the rules on decency are they should have the courtesy to show some respect when visiting an Islamic country. Funny how we mange to live here and not get into trouble but these tourists keep getting locked up! Still makes for good reading!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I'd never walk round a mall here in a bikini/ swimming cossie, even with a see thru top over it. (Too cold anyway with the a/c), I can't believe how stupid these visitors are sometimes. However inconvenient or stupid they might think the rules on decency are they should have the courtesy to show some respect when visiting an Islamic country. Funny how we mange to live here and not get into trouble but these tourists keep getting locked up! Still makes for good reading!


Damn right about the A/C  but surely even in the UK you wouldn't go to a shopping centre dresed like that? In my mind, no matter where you are it is inappropriate to go shopping in skimpy clothes. 

A little common sense would go an awful long way...
-


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> Why do people feel the need to prove a point in another country where they are the guest..?
> 
> Nobody wears bikini's in american or british malls either sooo wtf!


Take a look at some of these lovelies in Walmart

Funny Pictures at WalMart Walmart Fashion


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Damn right about the A/C  but surely even in the UK you wouldn't go to a shopping centre dresed like that? In my mind, no matter where you are it is inappropriate to go shopping in skimpy clothes.
> 
> A little common sense would go an awful long way...
> -


Well if you recall in south wales they had to ban people shopping in their pyjamas.

Look (and listen) at the chav here...

As to the rest of this story, there's been no names, no photographs, no initials etc. Did it happen, or was it blown out of all proportion, apparantly the group of Arab women were handing leaflets out protesting at the standard of dress in malls (were they? hmm).

The daily mailevolent that "broke" the story couldn't even get the pic right, they used Deira City Centre, not Dubai Mall.

Believe nothing you read in the press, and 25% of what you see on the news.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well if you recall in south wales they had to ban people shopping in their pyjamas.
> 
> Look (and listen) at the chav here...
> 
> ...


Names and correct photos were in The Sun and the Gulf News.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I'd never walk round a mall here in a bikini/ swimming cossie, even with a see thru top over it. (Too cold anyway with the a/c), I can't believe how stupid these visitors are sometimes. However inconvenient or stupid they might think the rules on decency are they should have the courtesy to show some respect when visiting an Islamic country. Funny how we mange to live here and not get into trouble but these tourists keep getting locked up! Still makes for good reading!


Ah ... there's the occasional resident who's managed to get themselves get locked up also


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bonk said:


> Names and correct photos were in The Sun and the Gulf News.


Where's the links, nothing in the sun at all, as for GN? show me the link...

If you mean this link

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/crime/briton-not-charged-in-dubai-mall-bikini-controversy-1.664553

No names, (apart from a copper) and no pic of woman either, just a rehash of daily mail article.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

JonStewart87 said:


> Why do people feel the need to prove a point in another country where they are the guest..?
> 
> Nobody wears bikini's in american or british malls either sooo wtf!


Been awhile since you were last shopping in Miami or Orlando :eyebrows:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> Why do people feel the need to prove a point in another country where they are the guest..?
> 
> Nobody wears bikini's in american or british malls either sooo wtf!


I would if I was 20 years younger.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Where's the links, nothing in the sun at all, as for GN? show me the link...
> 
> If you mean this link
> 
> ...


The Sun had a name and a picture (will try and include it) ...

Brit mum Tessa Meager arrested in Dubai strip row | The Sun |News



> Tessa Meager, 28, was wearing a kaftan and white shorts as she shopped with daughter Helen, ten.












GN - 3 names ...



> Colonel Dr Mohammad Nasser Al Razouqi, Deputy Director of the Criminal Investigations Department for Police Station Affairs, told Gulf News the incident was a "minor" argument in Dubai Mall.
> 
> Lieutenant Colonel Jamal Al Jallaf, Deputy Director of the General Department of Crime Monitoring Affairs at Dubai Police, said violations of public decency are not perceived as security or criminal matters, but there is a moral duty to preserve the country's values and traditions.
> 
> Simon Goldsmith, Second Secretary for Political and Media Affairs at the British Consulate in Dubai, told Gulf News: "We are aware of an incident and are offering consular assistance."


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, the picture doesn't look too terrible, however can't really see how transparent the top is. As for the shorts they are above the knee and the mall rules are very clear, no transparent garments, no swimming attire, shoulders covered and no shorts or skirts shorter than knee length, although teenagers often get away with this one. 

As for the leaflets, two years living here and I've never seen that happening!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well actually looking closely, yes that top is very transparent! Can't see if underneath there is a bikini though, or just a full body swimsuit. If is the later then is not too bad as It would look just like a regular tee, but if it was a bikini then that's a big no no. Shorts still fall under the "prohibited garments" category 

Having said that, I've seen much worse at MOE!! And for this being a Muslim country, I think we all would agree on the fact that people do get away with a lot, rather than this being an intolerant country, actually is the other way around.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

She said herself she showed the lady her bikini strap to show she was wearing a bikini underneath. A see-thru top over a bikini is a no-no.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well i never, that link does surprise me - being an avid sun reader (joke)...

TBH I reckon the daughter looks worse, and funny how the perfectly posed pic has been released, I'm pretty sure that that wasn't what they were wearing at the time...

At least they got the right mall though!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well i never, that link does surprise me - being an avid sun reader (joke)...
> 
> TBH I reckon the daughter looks worse, and funny how the perfectly posed pic has been released, I'm pretty sure that that wasn't what they were wearing at the time...
> 
> At least they got the right mall though!


Yes, the report implies rather than explicitly states that the photo was taken at the Dubai Mall, and at the time of the incident.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Indecent exposure!!! AHHH lock the ladies up!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, a carefully posed photo taken long after the event and whether that's actually how they were dressed at the time of the incident isn't clear.

The report says she was wearing a kaftan & shorts but to me that's not a kaftan. Ladies, is it?

It looks like a see-through blouse to me, an obvious no-no. But worse is the way she's allowed her *ten year old* daughter to dress.


----------

